# Label options



## Sammyk (Dec 6, 2011)

I have seen some really cool labels here. 

We only have a laser printer. What other options are available to us? So I am thinking we will have to use an Avery label. I have never used them before and have no idea how to design one.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 6, 2011)

Only a laser!!!!! Thats the best printer to use for labels!!! I on the other hand only have a ink jet!!!!!!  If you have a digital camera then you most likley have some photo editing software that came with it. I basically go on allposters.com and search for a picture there and copy and paste the whole or 1 part of that pic and add others or just make my own without doing any pic swiping at all. There are many cheap picture editing software programs out there and there are also free ones like http://wisedownloads.com/Go/gimp/?subid=gimp free download&source=google_gimp-search-gimp-us_11


----------



## Sammyk (Dec 6, 2011)

Most of the labels I have seen on here are colored.......


----------



## Rocky (Dec 6, 2011)

SammyK, are you saying that your laser printer is black only? I think Wade was thinking you had a color laser printer. I currently have an ink jet color but I am looking at the laser color printers. They are coming down in price and are approaching my range.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 6, 2011)

Rocky, thats the reason I dont have 1 either but even then the cartridges or toner are still $$$$$$$$! Sammy, I didnt even know they made only black lasre printers.


----------



## Sammyk (Dec 6, 2011)

LOL, I did not know that they make a color laser. My printer is used for business so black is all I ever needed.


----------



## Sammyk (Dec 6, 2011)

So, is there someone who can design a simple label for me for an avery label? With maybe a small design - that would fit on a Avery. Or can that not be done?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 6, 2011)

Ink jets like I hve make labels that if they get damp tend to run, especially in the summer if you put a white wine in the fridge and take it out. With color laser the color is like burned on on may run but very very little and the colors come out glossy unlike the inkjets somewht flat color. Kind of like flat paint vs. Latex!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 6, 2011)

I bet you can make some dang nice B/W labels. You can just use all text or a landscape pictures. Some outdoor pictures look best in B/W.

Remember anything will look better then masking tape with a handwritten name on it.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 6, 2011)

I agree with Dan, Ive seen many black and white labels that loom *real good*!


----------



## Sammyk (Dec 6, 2011)

Brother-in-law was here for Thanksgiving and came up with the name of
Wineocolgist.

Whatcha think?


----------



## UBB (Dec 6, 2011)

I had mine done at an 'awards' type shop. Now granted it's printed on cheap paper but they did come out to .18/label with two colors. Just an FYI


----------



## Schuetzen (Dec 7, 2011)

If you use a ink jet printer after you print the labels you can spray them with a rattle can of lacquer, that will seal it. It comes in either satin or gloss finish. You can get it at Home Depot or Lowes, Deft is the brand HD carries.


----------



## Lurker (Dec 7, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Ink jets like I hve make labels that if they get damp tend to run, especially in the summer if you put a white wine in the fridge and take it out. With color laser the color is like burned on on may run but very very little and the colors come out glossy unlike the inkjets somewht flat color. Kind of like flat paint vs. Latex!



A couple coats of hair spray will prevent it from running when wet.

Richard L.


----------



## Lurker (Dec 7, 2011)

Schuetzen said:


> If you use a ink jet printer after you print the labels you can spray them with a rattle can of lacquer, that will seal it. It comes in either satin or gloss finish. You can get it at Home Depot or Lowes, Deft is the brand HD carries.


What is a rattle can?

Richard L.


----------



## UBB (Dec 7, 2011)

Lurker said:


> What is a rattle can?
> 
> Richard L.



Like a can of spray paint. It 'rattles' when you shake it.


----------



## Arne (Dec 7, 2011)

Sammy,
If you go to avery.com they have a bunch of templates and help to make your own. I am rather computer illiterate and have been able to print some simple lables on there. Go get a pack of labels from a offfice supply store or wherever and they will have templates to fit the labels you have. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------

